# Logitech customer service



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

Not trying to promote any logitech products but for me anyway they have treated me real good.Had a bad cordless mouse,they sent me whole new keyboard and wireless mouse.It was better than the one I had.They didnt even have me send old one back.Have had set of logitech Z-5500's{5.1 speakers for pc} for well over a year,one speaker started rattling at high volume.Called them for a replacement,they sent me a brand new set at no charge.Just got today.They did have me send the control pod and remote back but that was all.Seems like it would have been more cost effective to just replace the one bad speaker but they said thats how they do it.Dont know about anyone elses experience has been with them but I sure am happy!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

digger747 said:


> ~ Had a bad cordless mouse,they sent me whole new keyboard and wireless mouse.It was better than the one I had.


So you got one that works! No wonder it's better!   

Seriously though - that's pretty impressive about the 5500 speakers as well, they are highly rated by many. Curious if they were still under warranty, as you've had them over a year. Also wonder if you dealt with them by phone or email?

I ask because I am seriously considering LogiTech's 5300e speaker set to replace my MegaWorks 510D (I think a component in the sub-woofer got fried  still trying to decide between repair or replace)

BTW - if you don't mind, digger - I feel this thread would be better served in the Reviews section, and am requesting it be moved there.


----------



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

Speakers still under warranty,believe they have 2 yr warranty.Talked to them over phone on both occassions.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Oh, a 2 year warranty...that makes more sense...most stuff has anywhere from 90 days to one year.
So they honor the warranty, that's good. Nice to able to talk to a real person in such situations, too.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I just had a great experience with them. Received the new mouse yesterday. :up: 
http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/545673-solved-changing-batteries-mouse.html


----------

